# &quot;normaler&quot; PC zum gamer PC aufrüsten



## gebrumml (2. August 2014)

*"normaler" PC zum gamer PC aufrüsten*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe vor ca. 2 Jahren meinen PC zusammen gebaut. Im Vordergrund stand vorallem Office und der leise Betrieb, da die Kiste direkt neben dem TV steht und auch entsprechend zum Filme schauen benutzt wird. Nun habe ich wieder mehr Zeit und möchte meinen PC gaming tauglich machen...

Die Zusammenstellung sieht wie folgt aus:



Intel Core i5-4430, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed
Cooler Master Hyper 412S
Sapphire Radeon HD 6570 (schön leise )
ASUS B85M-E (C2)
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 2x4GB
be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl

Ich hoffe, dass mit einer richtigen GraKa (noch was anderes?) doch schon was herausgeholt werden kann. Das NT habe ich extra genug gross gewählt, dass ich mal aufrüsten kann. Die CPU macht mir nur einbisschen sorgen, dass diese die Grafikkarte einfach ausbremst.
Was ist so das Möglichste mit diesem PC? Budget ist momentan nicht gross eingeschränkt, klar je günstiger desto besser... 

Besten Dank für kompetente Antworten.


----------



## svd (2. August 2014)

Eine gute Basis für einen Spielerechner. Eine neue Grafikkarte reicht vollkommen.
Je nach Budget sollte es schon mindestens eine "R9 270X", besser eine "R9 280X" sein, finde ich.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2014)

Die CPU ist stark, da ist auch eine Top-CPU in Games nicht wirklich viel besser. Somit kannst Du theoretisch auch eine absolute HighEnd-Grafikkarte nehmen. Die Frage wäre nur, was Du ausgeben wolltest. Alles auf "hohen" Details schafft die R9 270X ab ca 170€, die R9 280X für 240€ sollte für alles auf "Maximum" reichen und würde halt länger noch "gut genug" sein, und nochmal 100€ mehr kostet die R9 290. Zwischen den drei Karten liegen jeweils ca 20-25% Leistung. Eine GTX 780 Ti für mind 530€ ist dann wiederum nur noch 10% schneller als die R9 290.


----------



## gebrumml (2. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen. Finde ich toll, dass eine Grafikkarte reicht. Die R9 280X sieh sehr vielversprechend aus, wird wohl diese werden. In Sachen Lautstärke ist diese ja auch passabel und Preis/Leistung stimmt für mich auch.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2014)

Die von Sapphire, MSI, Asus und Gigabyte sind recht leise, also die mit mehr als nur EINEM Lüfter. Und so oder so: manchmal ist eine Karte ab Werk so eingestellt, dass sie werbewirksam besonders kühl bleibt - dafür aber drehen die Lüfter relativ laut BEI LAST. Da kann man - falls es einen stört - mit einem Tool wie MSI-Afterburner aber einfach die Lüfterkurve selber umstellen, z.B. dass die Lüfter nicht schon bei 50 Grad, sondern erst bei 70 Grad mit 50% drehen und erst bei 80 Grad noch schneller statt schon bei 60 Grad. Ohne Last sind die Karten aber alle superleise.

Du kannst auch ruhig eine übertaktete Version nehmen - die Karten takten sowieso bei Bedarf hoch, d.h. am Ende ist der "boost"-Takt bei allen bei ca 1000-1020 MHz, egal ob offiziell "OC-Karte" oder nicht - nur ein Modell von Gigabyte taktet wirklich nennenswert höher (bis 1100 MHz)


----------

